# Lighting Question



## Orcaman (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm running a Lumatek 600 dial a watt with Lumatek sodium bulb. My question is anyone running the same light on the super lumen setting? Are you seeing noticeable light increase, and heat? Plus are you seeing shorter bulb life using the higher setting?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

I am 
I use to run it on sl not worth it. I called lumetek cuz I was using my ballast to veg as well 24/7 they recommended me to shut ballast off once a week for 20-30 minutes. Give bulb n ballast a break. 

And to manually switch over to sl not set it there and have timer kick on on sl. 
It was a tad hotter but no more then a 2-5 degree dif. 
Bulb dont last near as long. 
All n all found that it wasn't worth it. I buy the dimmable ballasts for option wise now. Like my 400 is 250/275/400. Nice to have them options can't remember what 600 is. Lol. 
LH.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2013)

600 is 450 and 300, but my understanding is that to use the dimmable feature with no damage to the bulbs, one stills need to use the correct bulb wattage corresponding to the ballast setting. One would need 3 bulbs to use the dimmable feature correctly.


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back guys, I did not think it was worth trying the super lumen setting. I love our 600 as it is. The nice thing with our set up is we use a 400 sodium for grow and if needed I can turn the ballast down to 400 and run that wattage if that is the only spare bulb at the time. Like right now!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

To be honest pc I'm not 100% sure on that. Lol. 
I know running a 600 in a 400 will wear the bulb out quick. 
But from. MY understanding right bulb right ballast just less power enabling the light to shine to its fullest. 
LH.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2013)

Lefthand... I have heard both ways from the manufacturer. 

But here is your answer



			
				LH said:
			
		

> I know running a 600 in a 400 will wear the bulb out quick.



Sounds like this member is experienced in it and doing the same as a dimmable


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Lefthand... I have heard both ways from the manufacturer.
> 
> But here is your answer
> 
> ...




Was my only option. At the time. 
But I can say I've never noticed a shortened life span using 400 with 400 dialled down to 250. 

In super lu your making a bulb work hotter n harder. Then it's "made" too. 
Dialling it down your reducing the power to it not allowing it to full light up. 

On the same note I can see how this relates.  
LH.


----------

